# Magee training products



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

Well I have waited to write a review on these products and it has been well over a year now and I am absolutely 100% sure these are the best holding blinds and stick men on the market.I have used many other holding blinds that just dont hold up and these do. The stick men are great and fold up nice for storing and you can put them out in heavy wind with no problems.If you are looking for well built products buy them from Lou Magee he also backs up everything he sells even though I havnt had to send them back for any reason.I see him at field trials and will always ask me if I am happy with them and I always tell him they are the best holding blinds I have ever used.If your club needs long term products these are the ones.
www.mageeproducts.com


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Dittos to that !


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

cchristopher, how do the holding blinds store?


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Howard N said:


> cchristopher, how do the holding blinds store?


They role up. Assuming that was what you were looking for. 

Lou makes a good product. Solid construction and good materials.....and he will fix anything that's wrong.


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree with you cchristopher, I order 5 for Lumber River Retriever Club in late summer
used them in Oct. at our Hunt test. They are the best I have seen or used,spreading the news to other clubs in our area. 
LRRC President 2011


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Northeast Tennessee Retriever Club is using them and they are top rate. Lou was a pleasure to deal with and produces and excellent product. After 1 year of use still in excellent shape. Would definitely reccommend these blinds. Stakes are excellent with his design. Easier to get into the ground.


----------

